

PragmataPro the ideal programming typeface becomes open source - cschmidt
http://www.indiegogo.com/PragmataPro-the-ideal-programming-typeface-becomes-open-source

======
cschmidt
I've used Pragmata and then PragmataPro for over 10 years now. It was always
the most expensive programmer font, but totally worth it. If you think about
how many hours each day I looked at it, the cost was nothing.

Now the developer wants to open source it using a Kickstarter-like program.
That's a great idea.

------
bockris
there was a submission about this a couple of weeks ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3191131>

